# !!! Increase Your Hard Disk Speed !!!



## Worried From Bugs (Nov 20, 2008)

*Note: *This tutorial Is being Created by Me, So do Not Copy. if you Want to post this topic on Your Blog/Forum *Ask Me!

Source: *Website Is Come Soon, And All Mine Tutorials Will Be Posted There!! 

*To speed up your hard disk speed we need to configure a special buffer in the computer's memory in order to enable it to better deal with interrupts made from the disk.*

This tip is only recommended if you have 256MB RAM or higher.

*Follow these steps:*
 

Run SYSEDIT.EXE from the Run command.
 Expand the system.ini file window.
 Scroll down almost to the end of the file till you find a line called [386enh].
 Press Enter to make one blank line, and in that line type Irq14=4096
 
*Note:* This line IS CASE SENSITIVE!!!

Click on the File menu, then choose Save.

Close SYSEDIT and reboot your computer.

*Done. Speed improvement will be noticed after the computer reboots.
Update: The most speed improvement is visible with IDE drives, however there are reports that this tweak also does good for SCSI disks. In any case, it won't harm your system, so why not try it yourself and let me know what you find......anthrax!*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

Worried From Bugs said:


> *Note: *This tutorial Is being Created by Me, So do Not Copy. if you Want to post this topic on Your Blog/Forum *Ask Me!
> 
> Source: *Website Is Come Soon, And All Mine Tutorials Will Be Posted There!!
> 
> ...



Oh really? You've written this tutorial? Gimme a break! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/08a.gif

The same thing, word-to-word is posted all over the Internet on various forums and blogs. You should be ashamed of yourself. Post reported. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/09a.gif 

Just a few sources:

*www.final4ever.com/showthread.php?t=22783
*www.blogtoplist.com/technology/blogdetails-23365-7.html
*www.astahost.com/info.php/increase-hard-disk-speed-windows-xp-2003_t12331.html
*gtechforall.blogspot.com/2007/07/increase-speed-and-performance-of-your.html
*forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/691363-startup-shutdown-getting-slower-2.html
*youmaniahack.blogspot.com/2008/08/increase-hard-disk-speed-in-windows.html
*www.digit-8.com/archives/51
*forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/691363-startup-shutdown-getting-slower-2.html


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

This worried from bugs guy has some nasty bugs in his brain so he is doing all this Plagiarism(the theft of someone's words or ideas is known as Plagiarism). SHAME ON YOU!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

I smell a banned rat who has not learnt his lesson


----------



## adi007 (Nov 20, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> I smell a banned rat who has not learnt his lesson



Yup .. me too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

How many more times until he's kicked out again? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif *img125.exs.cx/img125/2775/huelga3wl.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> How many more times until he's kicked out again? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif *img125.exs.cx/img125/2775/huelga3wl.gif


Oooh..I like betting 
Kispe lagaoon?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Oooh..I like betting
> Kispe lagaoon?



I think all bets are off, he'll be banned again today itself! I've reported the post. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

This thread was *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/08a.gif anyway


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2008)

Aisa kyoun karte ho. Kya ye duniya andhee hai. Each and every single word is same.


----------



## Indyan (Nov 20, 2008)

Argh..! When will these guys learn!
*Banned for a week and thread closed.*


----------

